# A cool photo



## Shannon (Apr 4, 2006)

This was taken right after End Theory finished playing our CD Release Show on Feb. 24th. That was also the night I proposed to Rosa onstage. What an amazing night! Just thought I'd share it with you all.
[action=Shannon]considers this the correct forum for this.[/action]


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Apr 4, 2006)

You guys play with Scott Ian and the Man in the Iron Mask! Awesome. 

Very cool pic, Shannon. Seems like something that's bound to be a personal heirloom for you the rest of your life.


----------



## Shannon (Apr 4, 2006)

The Dark Wolf said:


> You guys play with Scott Ian and the Man in the Iron Mask! Awesome.


 Huh? I think you are referring to Randy and Kriss, perhaps?



TDW said:


> Very cool pic, Shannon. Seems like something that's bound to be a personal heirloom for you the rest of your life.


Definately!


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Apr 4, 2006)

Shannon said:


> Huh? I think you are referring to Randy and Kriss, perhaps?


I dunno. Dude on the left looks similar Scott Ian in that pic, and the 2nd guy on the right looks like Leo Dicaprio from 'The Man in the Iron Mask'... sorta. 

My humor is brillaint!  Brilliantly bad, that is.


----------



## Naren (Apr 4, 2006)

Cool pic, dude. Very cool.


----------



## Ancestor (Apr 4, 2006)

Right on. Bands should be like a family.


----------



## Shannon (Apr 4, 2006)

The Dark Wolf said:


> I dunno. Dude on the left looks similar Scott Ian in that pic, and the 2nd guy on the right looks like Leo Dicaprio from 'The Man in the Iron Mask'... sorta.
> 
> My humor is brillaint!  Brilliantly bad, that is.


Leo with loooong hair. Yeah, that's Erik, the drummer.


----------



## Shawn (Apr 4, 2006)

Cool pic of your band, Shannon.


----------



## eleven59 (Apr 4, 2006)

Shannon said:


> Leo with loooong hair. Yeah, that's Erik, the drummer.


Holy shit, I just saw it  It's in the eyes mainly (prolly don't hurt with the ladies if you catch my meaning...)













(...intercourse, is what I'm trying to say, in case you didn't get it)


----------



## Shannon (Apr 4, 2006)

That's why Erik has not one, but TWO girlfriends. 3-way madness.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Apr 4, 2006)

Shannon said:


> That's why Erik has not one, but TWO girlfriends. 3-way madness.


Are these girlfriends aware of and cool with this relationship?


----------



## nitelightboy (Apr 4, 2006)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Are these girlfriends aware of and cool with this relationship?




And if not, would they be willing to relocate to FL for a bounce back relationship


----------



## Shannon (Apr 4, 2006)

They are VERY aware of each other. 2 chicks, one on each arm. Again, THREE WAY MADNESS.


----------



## spifychild (Apr 4, 2006)

nitelightboy said:


> And if not, would they be willing to relocate to FL for a bounce back relationship
> 
> 
> 
> I bet you would like that. Huh?


----------



## Donnie (Apr 4, 2006)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Are these girlfriends aware of and cool with this relationship?


Shannon speaks the truth.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Apr 4, 2006)

Cool pic, and that one guy does kinda look like dicaprio, lol.


----------



## Jason (Apr 4, 2006)

Shannon said:


> That's why Erik has not one, but TWO girlfriends. 3-way madness.



lol my drummer at one time had 2 girlfriends as well who also both new about each other... well 3 people in 1 bed how could you not know?


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Apr 4, 2006)

Shannon said:


> They are VERY aware of each other. 2 chicks, one on each arm. Again, THREE WAY MADNESS.


That dude is either an asshole or a god, bros. Asshole or a frigging god.


----------



## velocity (Apr 4, 2006)

i vote a god


----------



## David (Apr 4, 2006)

awesome pic man, definately the top seattle metal band in my oppinion.


----------



## noodles (Apr 6, 2006)

Cool pic of what is obviously a band full of stupid, silly fuckers. My kinda band. 

BTW: Is that your backdrop, or someone elses? If it belongs to ET, we need some more pics.


----------



## Leon (Apr 6, 2006)

frame that shit


----------



## Shannon (Apr 6, 2006)

noodles said:


> Cool pic of what is obviously a band full of stupid, silly fuckers. My kinda band.
> 
> BTW: Is that your backdrop, or someone elses? If it belongs to ET, we need some more pics.



Yep, we're one big stupid family of misfits. I wish it was MY backdrop, but the club owns it. Oh well, at least I get to play in front of it a lot.


----------



## bostjan (Apr 6, 2006)

I met Scott Ian once, he's a lot smaller than the guy in the pic. 

That is a cool pic. Looks like something from a movie where the guy's looking back on his life through a picture of a special pivotal point where things really started going his way.


----------



## chris9 (Apr 7, 2006)

HA very rock n roll !!!!!
frame it cool pic indeed!!!!!


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Apr 7, 2006)

Shannon said:


> Yep, we're one big stupid family of misfits. I wish it was MY backdrop, but the club owns it. Oh well, at least I get to play in front of it a lot.


Hey, did you read the bio for my band? 

I can relate, dude.


----------

